# Bose Amp Nightmare



## Detailninja (Jul 15, 2020)

New member as I have just bought a 2008 TTS that is fantastic, however the Bose amp issue is now a Bose amp nightmare as the chips are corroded already but the power input and transformer are burnt out.

My plan to rechip and reuse the amp is no longer viable given the new mess renders the amp un-fixable so I now need to find a used amp in any condition to have a chance of listening to the radio etc. I have tried all the scrap yards i can source, both national and local without success.

Does any member have an old unit I can have / buy so I can get this issue sorted once and for all?

Please let me know


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

There's a couple of shops in the UK that can repair your Bose Amp. Start with this post as I believe there's some references to the repair shops -

*FAQ - Bose Amp Technical Information and Repair Guides*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1889737


----------



## Detailninja (Jul 15, 2020)

Thanks but when I say it is toast I mean there is a black scorched patch both sides of the mother board the size of a jaffa cake between the connector and the transformer coil. The mother board is finished.

I am trying to avoid stumping up £400+ for a reconditioned unit when a re chip is not beyond my capabilities.

If I have to do that then it makes more sense to go the whole hog and opt for the Alpine SPC replacement.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Ah, okay. You might look for a used one on fleabay or maybe Alibaba or you local wrecking yard.


----------



## Detailninja (Jul 15, 2020)

Heres a question;
I have looked at the wiring mods for the TT to use an android head and it seems that the bose system may be the same as other models.

The Halfords connection lists A3, A4, A6 & TT as the same system needing the same connector mod. Would it be a stretch to assume that the amp will be the same in each and perhaps the bracket would be different?

OK I know that the TT has an 8J part number (8J0035223) but what are the differences?

Anyone know?


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

Detailninja said:


> Thanks but when I say it is toast I mean there is a black scorched patch both sides of the mother board the size of a jaffa cake between the connector and the transformer coil. The mother board is finished.
> 
> I am trying to avoid stumping up £400+ for a reconditioned unit when a re chip is not beyond my capabilities.
> 
> If I have to do that then it makes more sense to go the whole hog and opt for the Alpine SPC replacement.


If you have Bose I don't think the Alpine is a straight fit, says "Not compatible with Audi BOSE sound system."

Theres that company that repairs them for £189?


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

Now £180

https://boserepairexperts.co.uk/audi-bo ... 223-c-a-d/


----------



## Detailninja (Jul 15, 2020)

Due to the burnt PCB repair is not an option.........


----------



## Detailninja (Jul 15, 2020)

Angry now!

With a diminishing number of usable mother boards what will TT owners do for audio sound?

A4 amps have similar connectors, will they work as a swap? Probably not due to coding or software BS!

A6 amps are also similar but have an additional connector. Can this be used as an alternative?

Audi and Bose have culpability here........


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

Have you tried contacting Bose to see what they have to say?


----------



## Detailninja (Jul 15, 2020)

There is an idea but with a 2008 product confidence is not high.

Will contact tomorrow and update if and when the reply.......


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

You are dealing with an antique. The system was dated even when it was new... 
Maybe you'll get lucky, but I would be truly surprised if Audi / BOSE had any remaining repair stock.

TDA7575B MOSFETs haven't been manufactured in S036 style packaging for some time, so even with a 'repairable' board you'd need to find a source for NOS chips (which continue to get rarer every year).

It is understandable to try and rebuild stuff if it makes economic sense, but if your amp is a total loss you'd be better served replacing the whole lot, speakers and all.


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

I tend to agree with FNChaos, but as already mentioned there are a number of routes

1 - Revert to original Audi system, these seem plentiful but you will lose the subwoofer and front door midrange speakers

2 - Use a custom plug and play kit, the only one I am aware of is the Alpine SPC - 400TT

https://www.alpine.co.uk/p/Products/Sin ... /SPC-400TT

3 - Multi channel old school, use something you have laying around, only problem is this will be, more probable than not, at best a four channel

3 - A new high end digital amp covering all channels with the ability to custom trim the frequencies for each speaker and set time alignment phase etc, look at the Zapco ADSP Z8


----------



## Detailninja (Jul 15, 2020)

Many thanks for the feedback.

I thought I had a sporting chance when i found replacement chips for £1.86 each but seeing the shorted PCB has just wasted my days calling scrap yards in vain.

I am almost resigned to ditching the Bose amp now and installing a generic replacement but see issues as the Bose architecture may not be straight forward.

More research and a flick through the Argos catalogue for an amp. :wink:


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

Detailninja said:


> Many thanks for the feedback.
> 
> I thought I had a sporting chance when i found replacement chips for £1.86 each but seeing the shorted PCB has just wasted my days calling scrap yards in vain.
> 
> ...


Good luck, and make the most of it since Argos announced they won't be printing it anymore!

I spoke to the guy who fitted my alarm, depending on budget he fits to TT's with BOSE an Audison AMP and BIT Processor together with a Pioneer DAB head unit and Audison speakers. All of that is not cheap though! You can either have a separate amp/processor or something like the Audison Prima range does a combined one. Lot of wiring though.

Might be worth talking to these people;

https://carhomestereo.co.uk/audi-tt-audio-upgrade/


----------



## Detailninja (Jul 15, 2020)

Great, thanks for the direction.

This has really spoiling the TT experience now. Our family all drive Audi and I have just sold my Q7 after 7 years of almost trouble free motoring. This, as a known and very common problem, sucks.

Should have been less blinkered and done more research but how to get a TT without this issue?

The Quest Continues.......


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

Is the answer (and one of the cheaper options if not cheap) not to just buy a second hand BOSE amp?


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-MK2- ... SwyH9fFB5z


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

If you want to try your luck with Bose directly, you can reach them at this email address...

[email protected]

Here's their response to an email I sent them back in April 2019 regarding the Amp revision changes...

Dear Sir,

Thank you for your messages. We verified our data and found following information:

Amplifier 8J0 035 223 A is a different generation of amplifier - not compatible with your car.
Amplifier 8J0 035 223 C and D, same hardware but different software versions.

Based on the recent scan of your Audi TT we assume that you have software version 110. For amplifier generation C exists also a newer software version 120. Amplifier generation D have been improved with first software versions 150 and latest 160.

If you order officially replacement by your dealership, he should only be able to get amplifier generation D with software version 160, since amplifier generation C is not any longer available at Bose.

With best regards,

Bose Automotive GmbH
Customer Support Team Europe


----------



## Detailninja (Jul 15, 2020)

Thanks Swiss Jet but buying dealer fresh at this stage or even buying a reconn one online would both be expensive band aid solutions for an out of date system with built in obsolescence.

At this point a new Android head with DAB etc that can feed an adequate aftermarket amp using the existing speakers seems a better investment.

I have just had a reply from a Bose expert and they suggest running a two amp set up as an alternative. This will use the popular and therefore cheaper 4 channel versions, bit more wiring, bit more fettling, bit more time in the Man Cave but ultimately a modern usable system.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ Detailninja - Most people are ditching their OEM head units these days. As *FNChaos* and other have commented, the Bose is an antique and even the RNS-E I have in my 2007 was outdated when it was new. Fortunately the Bose issues don't seem to be so much of a problem with Roadsters because they are better protected from the wet.

But there's a couple of really good posts like this one if you need any advice on what to go with as a replacement -

*Ultimate After-Market Head Unit Review Thread*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... t=ultimate

And I believe there's one just for Xtrons too if you run a search for it. Good luck!


----------



## Detailninja (Jul 15, 2020)

Thanks will do the research later and try and talk the missus into it. :roll:

I am almost done with the final paint coating so once that is done 100% I can get cracking.


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

Detailninja said:


> More research and a flick through the Argos catalogue for an amp. :wink:


Please tell me you are joshing... 

Keep an eye out at Halfords for one of their sales and don't forget the extra 10% off if an AA member.


----------



## Detailninja (Jul 15, 2020)

Halfords is always and option and I have a trade card but there are discount restrictions on electricals.

Argos it is then.....

Argos is the betting shop of the retail trade; When you enter you study the form then use a mini pen to fill in a slip before handing it to a grumpy old woman. While waiting you watch the screen in hope of a result. Then you collect your prize.


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

Yes, trade card does not offer discounts on in car electrical...

But you do get *10% off with an AA card, not the alcoholics kind... 

*download voucher on app.


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-MK2- ... SwKtxfJUaQ


----------



## Detailninja (Jul 15, 2020)

Thanks for that but i am now thinking long term, DAB, Android Apps, reverse camera etc........

I have already deciphered the wiring and now drawing up the map for the installation of two 4 channel amps.

Just need to decide on the Amps and a head unit to finalise everything and get started.


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

No worries, sounds a good project. It's the wiring that would scare me. Fitted loads of stereo's/speakers/amps in the past but this one would take a lot more thought.


----------



## Detailninja (Jul 15, 2020)

I have researched this issue to death and nothing on line matches the wiring colour coding of my car. I have even been removing panels to check at the speakers. Why have three different speakers with the same colour codes?

Making things up as i go along so any follow up will be vague.

This is not the German logic I am used too.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Does this match your car? Taken directly from Elsa

18-pin connector, black (T18a) (line in from head unit)

Pin 1 > Vacant
Pin 2 > Vacant
Pin 3 > Audio input front left (+) (from radio) (blue)
Pin 4 > Audio input front left (-) (from radio) (brown) *
Pin 5 > Audio input rear left (+) (from radio) (green)
Pin 6 > Audio input rear left (-) (brown) *
Pin 7 > Vacant
Pin 8 > Vacant
Pin 9 > Vacant
Pin 10 > Vacant
Pin 11 > Audio input front right (+) (from radio) (yellow)
Pin 12 > Audio input front right (-) (brown) *
Pin 13 > Audio input rear right (+) (from radio) (red)
Pin 14 > Audio input rear right (-) (brown) *
Pin 15 > Vacant
Pin 16 > Vacant
Pin 17 > Vacant
Pin 18 > Vacant

* One earth wire from the radio for the 4 audio inputs of the amplifier

32-pin connector, black (T32a) (signal out to speakers/power)

Pin 1 > Positive (terminal 30) (dash fuse box) (red/green)
Pin 2 > Earth (terminal 31) (brown)
Pin 3 > Front left bass loudspeaker (+) (red)
Pin 4 > Front right bass loudspeaker (+) (red/grey)
Pin 5 > Subwoofer (+) (white/black)
Pin 6 > Front right treble loudspeaker and front right mid-range loudspeaker (+) (white and black)
Pin 7 > Front left treble loudspeaker and front left mid-range loudspeaker (+) (red)
Pin 8 > Centre mid-range and treble loudspeaker (+) (red/grey)
Pin 9 > Microphone unit in front roof module (-) (yellow)
Pin 10 > Microphone unit in front roof module (+) (green)
Pin 11 > Rear left mid-range and bass loudspeaker and rear left treble loudspeaker (-) (brown/green)
Pin 12 > Rear left mid-range and bass loudspeaker and rear left treble loudspeaker (+) (red/green)
Pin 13 > Rear right mid-range and bass loudspeaker and rear right treble loudspeaker (-) (brown/white)
Pin 14 > Rear right mid-range and bass loudspeaker and rear right treble loudspeaker (+) (blue/white)
Pin 15 > Front left bass loudspeaker (-) (brown/red)
Pin 16 > Front right bass loudspeaker (-) (brown/grey)
Pin 17 > Subwoofer (-) (brown/black)
Pin 18 > Front right treble loudspeaker and front right mid-range loudspeaker (-) (brown)
Pin 19 > Front left treble loudspeaker and front left mid-range loudspeaker (-) (brown)
Pin 20 > Centre mid-range and treble loudspeaker (-) (brown/grey)
Pin 21 > Vacant
Pin 22 > Vacant
Pin 23 > Microphone unit in front roof module (shield) (black)
Pin 24 > Vacant
Pin 25 > Vacant
Pin 26 > Vacant
Pin 27 > Infotainment CAN bus, high (orange/purple)
Pin 28 > Vacant
Pin 29 > Positive switched (from radio) (green/yellow)
Pin 30 > Vacant
Pin 31 > Vacant
Pin 32 > Infotainment CAN bus, low (orange/brown)


----------



## Detailninja (Jul 15, 2020)

Quick Reply: No mine is not the same. Quick check has revealed several changes including colour differences and two wires coming from the same connector.

I will post a comparison when I get more time as I am finally close to powering up the twin amps and new android head.

I am sure I will be happy with the results but it has been a right chew-on getting to here.


----------

